# Arcata Downtown Criterium, Sunday, Aug. 30



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.teambigfoot.net/arcatadowntowncriterium.htm
(707)845-3095

SCHEDULE 8:00am Race #1, Beginner Adults and Kids, 20-Minutes +1 lap, 
Kids age groups, 8-10, 10-12, 12-14, 14+ 
NOTE TO PARENTS: This isn't a "kiddie race." These youngsters will be on the same course as the adults, including the high speed descent of H Street. Please enter your child only if he/she is experienced and has the endurance for a 20 minute event.

8:30 Race #2, Klunker Krit, single-speed, fat-tires only, 2 laps Entry is FREE
8:45 Race #3, Fat-Tire Crit, mountain bikes only 20-Minutes +1 lap
9:30 Race #3, 30-Minutes +1 lap, 
10:20 Race #4 Women's Race,20-Minutes+1lap
(All women will start together, but we'll award placings in 
beginner, sport and expert categories)
11:15 Race #5, 50-Minutes +1 lap

RACE INFO: Each lap is 0.72 miles. Pavement condition is good with some rough spots on the H. St. descent. The course has one climb, a fast downhill, and 6 corners. Race distances are as listed, plus one lap. Dropped racers will be pulled. Last lap (bell lap) begins when the leader crosses the finish line at or after the designated race duration. Free lap rule applies for a mechanical, a flat or a crash. Extra wheels & bikes need to be placed at the finish line. 
RACE CATEGORIES: We have a very tight schedule (we gotta open the streets by 1PM) and can't offer the traditional categories. So, CATEGORY 1,2 & strong 3's & mountain bike experts enter the 50-minute. Average 3's or mountain bike sports enter the 30-minute, 4/5s and mountain bike beginners do the 20-minute. The Fat Tire Crit is for mountain bikes only (road tires recommended) & is open to all riders. YOU MAY ENTER ONLY 1 RACE (Fat Tire Crit & Klunker Krit excepted).
DO NOT ENTER A RACE ABOVE YOUR ABILITY. ENTER THE 50-MINUTE ONLY IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED AT VERY HIGH SPEEDS IN A TIGHT PACK. 
PRIZES: Top three in each category receive Team Bigfoot medals. Winners also get a pair of Kenda C2C Tinker Juarez signature series tires. Expert mens winner also gets a $300 gift certificate to Adventure's Edge.



*


----------

